# I am working out Hard but i'm getting Fat ! Dilemma; shall i eat more or less ?



## laukean (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi guys, i have been to the gym two years ago, the first year i got some result on my body from 60 kg to 82 kg....quite a big change, the same person who is teaching me asking me to bulk to 100 kg!

i follow his advice till i reach 95 kg, he asked me to eat what u can eat, eat till u cannot eat !, train hard, and sleep more! that what his theory when i first time been to gym.....

now my size is BIG and not much texture, my face had become chubby and my waist is almost 37 inch, i feel myself fat....., many of my fren saying that i have becoming fat, 

my latest stat is 18inch arm, 25 inch tight, 37 waist and the chest is ard 42 or more

a) the other trainer from other gym saying that i am holding FAT not muscle;

b) the other saying that if u dont eat, u have no flesh, no flesh no muscle, "its very normal for a body builder, every bodybuilder is like that" after cutting stage is diffrent,

my abs is getting bigger although i do my abs 3 times a week;
who should i listen too ....??? pls help

i take some supplement, Amino acid tablet, protien powder, and Anabol tablet (last time)
i have seen pro bodybuilders in the megazine "lee priest and etc" they were extreamly fat during off season

but i also see others look fit and big for the whole year and they also gain muscle

HOW ??? help me pls ...

from 
GYM noob


----------



## KentDog (Sep 13, 2005)

Would really need more info about yourself. Do you know your bodyfat percentage?


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds like you need to go on a diet, and also learn how to do a clean bulk.


----------



## RJ.D (Sep 14, 2005)

you need to prolong your exercise time.and control your diet,don't worry about no fresh to your muscle.don't starve is ok.


----------



## LAM (Sep 14, 2005)

laukean said:
			
		

> my latest stat is 18inch arm, 25 inch tight, 37 waist and the chest is ard 42 or more



you didn't give your height but by the looks of those stats you need to:

#1 - get serious about your leg training you are very top heavy, you need to put 3" on your quads to bring them up to par with your arms
#2 - 37" waist at 95 kg (209 lbs) is out of control !  you need to clean up your diet and select better food choices.  sounds like you are on the old "see-food" diet which is a terrible way to gain quality muscle mass


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2005)

Start with the stickies my friend.  The information is right there for the taking:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113


----------



## T. Chimaera (Sep 16, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with wanting to "bulk" to 100 kg; however, I advise you to take your current way of thinking and streeeeeeeeetch it out.  The muscle development is not going to come overnight, and eating a gross surplus of calories will add quite a bit of fat.  There is only so much muscle protein synthesis that can occur in a week, and if you cover those energy needs PLUS thousands more, what your body cannot burn off due to increased NEAT, you will store [as fat].  Working out improves nutrient partitioning, but do not kid yourself that every calorie you ingest is going towards muscle growth.  A half pound per week should keep you pretty lean, a pound would be my personal upper limit of acceptable weight gain a week.  Though, the first few weeks, weight may spike slightly due to increased glycogen storage.  Thus, after the first week or two, control your calories.  If you don't want to control your calories and find the "see-food" diet is more fun, then just don't complain about getting fat!

The guy giving you advice sounds like a Gym P.h.D.  "Eat until you cannot eat any more"?  Most people have an easy enough time getting fat without shoveling down the food like there is no tomorrow!

The decrease of definition you mention is because of water retention and fat gain.  A 37" waist is very big ...remember that the "X-frame" is coveted among competitive bodybuilders, and by getting fat now, you are prolonging the amount of time you will spend dieting away the fat.

Of course your abs are growing in size.  If you're training them with heavy weights, they will grow like any other body part.  Were you expecting them to shrink?   Add in the water you're holding plus the fat, your waist will continue to widen unless you change something.

Just because some pros get fat off season, we should too, right?  Well ...not quite.  The pros are the genetic elite.  Most of us are average or below.  The pros have a wide array of supplements to choose from, including stronger compounds which the vast majority of folks here do not choose to utilize or even obtain.

I recommend you keep a food log for at least two days, to see how many calories you are actually taking in.  Then reduce that number by continuing to track food intake, or if you prefer to eyeball things, make wiser food and portion choices.


----------



## MeLo (Sep 17, 2005)

T. Chimaera said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong with wanting to "bulk" to 100 kg; however, I advise you to take your current way of thinking and streeeeeeeeetch it out.  The muscle development is not going to come overnight, and eating a gross surplus of calories will add quite a bit of fat.  There is only so much muscle protein synthesis that can occur in a week, and if you cover those energy needs PLUS thousands more, what your body cannot burn off due to increased NEAT, you will store [as fat].  Working out improves nutrient partitioning, but do not kid yourself that every calorie you ingest is going towards muscle growth.  A half pound per week should keep you pretty lean, a pound would be my personal upper limit of acceptable weight gain a week.  Though, the first few weeks, weight may spike slightly due to increased glycogen storage.  Thus, after the first week or two, control your calories.  If you don't want to control your calories and find the "see-food" diet is more fun, then just don't complain about getting fat!
> 
> The guy giving you advice sounds like a Gym P.h.D.  "Eat until you cannot eat any more"?  Most people have an easy enough time getting fat without shoveling down the food like there is no tomorrow!
> 
> ...






good post


----------

